# fishing speed for soft plastics



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

on the weekend , had a few spare hours , so decided to check out some soft plastics in the pool, was totally amazed, so much so . it will alter the way i use soft plastics, used a very light rod and experimented with different speeds of retrive and also different styles, what i found is that these things need very small imperceptible movements to make them act like a meal for fish, found one of the most lifelike retreives was to lift the rod tip reasonably slowly about 30cm and let it drop again, the soft plastic tail was quite happy moving very gently up and down with very little retreive. I have been fishing them too fast, and working the cast and retreive technique, they look most lifelike when simply jigged, or held stationary into the current.This fishing with lures is a fascinating sport


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Barry, you are totally onto it mate. Thats how I learnt, although I dont have a pool  so I would just bring the lure to the side of the yak and watch how it moves. I still do it today quite often just remind myself of how I should be working the rod.

Its tempting to rush things, but it is amazing how slow you need to go to make an impression!

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Slow is definately the go. Although I do find that an agressive jerk or two often works as well, as long as you give the lure a chnace to drop back down.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I agree. Lately I have got stuck into a lot of bass fishing, and if my Slider SP's are not getting taken on the drop I roll them back in very slowly with the odd slight lift up off the bottom. Works a treat, and I need to translate this technique when I go bream fishing next to better my catch rate.

Chris


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

what i do with a new lure is cast it in the pool you can see how the lure swims at different retrieve rates and jigs with the rod.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Barry
All the articles and literature I have read about SP's talk about SLOOOOW retrieve. The kingies were nailing the 3" shads as I just dropped them down in front of them and not even had to move the rod tip. The SP's would flutter down in front of them and off they went. Also it is important to use the right size jigheads, as too light or too heavy will hinder the movement of the plastic.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## jdbb (Nov 23, 2006)

We've done two trips with Stuart Hindson - learnt heaps about fishing for flathead. One thing was that flathead generally hit the sp when it's heading down. Stuart makes sure all his sp's swim down properly when he puts it on - just let it drop beside the boat and watch it - make sure its got a swimming action. The other key was to cast out and leave the bail arm open for 15 to 20 seconds to let the lure hit the bottom - the deeper the water the longer you wait. Lift the rod quickly from about level with the water to about 1 o'clock - wind back in to get the rod tip down pointing at the line, wait for the line to go completely slack - you will see it drop when the lure hits the bottom), go back to step 1.

If you want a great day out fishing the south coast lakes and estuaries go out with Stuart - google his name and there's heaps of info. This article gives a bit of an idea http://www.abc.net.au/illawarra/stories/s1598242.htm - there are a few tips at the end.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I find the most sucessful way to use SP's is to allow the SP to drop towards the bottom, then place the rod back in the rod holder and drift along a ledge or drop off. The simple wave action and drift speed provides for very realistic motion.


----------

